# IDIOT neighbor



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I knew someone who was killed because she hit a horse while driving home from work at like 2AM. The horse owners were moving the horses from one field to the other across the road (why you would do that at 2AM, I'll never know). The family of the woman killed was able to sue. They settled out of court but I don't know how much they were given, etc. Would it maybe help to explain to this man that he could be liable if someone were injured or killed as a result of his horses being lose? 

I explained that to someone who was letting their large dog wander in the road all of the time - they hadn't been concerned enough about the dog to keep her up for her sake, but the minute they heard they could be sued, the dog was never in the road again. 

Its worth a shot!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We had a neighbor (well, he wasn't really a neighbor - he lived in Oklahoma City, but he had leased a property near us to run cattle on) who's cattle kept getting out. We really didn't know who owned the cattle at that time, but after they had been running loose for about five days (and trampling another neighbor's entire field of haygrazer) I ran them into our pasture. I also called the sheriff - didn't want anyone to think I had stolen the cattle. 

The deputy that came out couldn't figure out who's cattle they were - we didn't know where they came from or anything - couldn't back track because it had been raining. The cattle tore up the chain link fencing around my yard and trampled my new strawberry bed. One morning while the deputy was at my place having a cup of coffee, the owner finally shows up - by then the cattle had been loose for nearly two weeks! He was ****ed because I had his cattle. Deputy told him he was going to have to pay me damages and board, and make it right with the neighbor with the trampled hay crop before he could have his cattle back. I was willing to let him have the cattle back for no cash if he would let me have a pretty little heifer I had my eye on, but no deal. Deputy made him cough up $500 for my trouble. I don't know how much he had to pay to the other neighbor, but I know it wasn't cheap. Deputy pointed out to the city guy that it was a lot cheaper than what would have happened if someone had been injured by his crazy bull or killed when they hit one of them.

The cattle got out several times after that - and tended to make a beeline to my place. After about a half a dozen times, the deputy told the city guy if the cattle got out again, he was going to charge him with neglect. I never saw the cattle after that.

I guess that yahoo just wanted to say he was a cowboy, but you can't run cattle from a remote location and not check on them but once a month!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

We have cattle that used to get out all the time from the farm next to us. We'd wake up and have 15-20 cattle in our yard, some days it was sheep or goats. Anyway, we put up a fence so they don't come in our yard but since then they've build a development across the street from us and directly across from the farm. We've seen the cops out at stupid hours of the night because the cattle were rummaging through the development across the street LOL.

Your neighbor sounds like an ***. If his horses got out again I would just call the sheriff and leave it at that. I wouldn't bother even pretending to want to help him out ESPECIALLY if he tried to hit one of your horses.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Lucara. Next time the horse is out call the sheriff. It doesn't sound like the neighbor is responsible enough to get the right kind of enclosure for his horses. They're disturbing you and I'm pretty sure chasing a horse on your property in his truck counts as trespassing if you want to push that. I'm sorry you're neighbor is such an ***.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Definitely call the cops. Those horses aren't your responsibility - If that guy can't contain them, then maybe he just shouldn't have them. Ignore the fact that the horses are there next time - And if says anything, call the cops. Tell them he's trespassing on your property.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow!people have some nerve to walk onto your property! if i read correctly he tried or did hit your horse??? i do not understand why people have to be jerks all the time and be so stupid and rude!!! i am sorry as well that you have crappy neighbors.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O wow, i would be very mad to, that is ridiculous!! you are trying to help him, yet he is blaming everything on you!!!! People are just ridiculous.


----------

